
Diversity in Tech: Why It Hasn’t Happened and How to Change That - lfilipos
https://medium.com/@lukefilipos/diversity-in-tech-why-it-hasnt-happened-and-how-to-change-that-394b3b7fbf3f
======
gamechangr
This seems much broader than diversity, it's really just an industry problem.

